# Gags, Scamps, Reds & Jacks!



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 6, 2012)

Myself, Capt. Brian & LR loaded the boat with some green help Saturday and headed south to see if we could muster up a grouper.

It took a little coaching but we ended up with about 410 pounds including a 41# jack and his friend a 40# copperbelly!

Pretty good day for a bunch of green recruits!


----------



## germag (Aug 7, 2012)

What's the difference between a copperbelly and a gag?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 7, 2012)

Copperbelly is a gag that has made it!


----------



## germag (Aug 7, 2012)

Ahhhh...OK. That makes sense. I don't know a lot about all the different groupers...there's a bunch of them.


----------



## Fish for Fun (Aug 7, 2012)

What is name of Charter Service?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 7, 2012)

It wasn't a charter.

We just fish.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice grouper


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice mess of fish. Ya'll wore them out.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 8, 2012)

I never thought I'd say that I was tired of eating scamp but if she has scamp on the table again tonight I may barf.


----------



## captbrian (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll throw them back next time


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 8, 2012)

I think we threw enough back this time.

That's the sad part. If we could have kept all we caught, homeward speed would have been cut from 35 to 15 MPH.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 8, 2012)

Man what a grouper. Nice catch. I bet there were some sore bodies in that crowd after pulling in all those grouper and AJs the next day.


----------



## captbrian (Aug 8, 2012)

And if it weren't for flipper and jaws we would have started home at 11:45, and that's prolly not a stretch to say


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 8, 2012)

To much fish to eat thats a good thing. I promise


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 9, 2012)

She cooked tomato pie and pork chops last night!

We're having AJ casserole tonight.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 9, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> She cooked tomato pie and pork chops last night!
> 
> We're having AJ casserole tonight.



Jeff,

Looks like ya'll wore em out! Nothing like putting greenies on a mess of fish.

I have never tried AJ. Should I be throwing one in the box the next time I'm out?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not crazy about AJ though some of my folks love them.

I used to like them before I cleaned one 15 years ago. Now every time I start put some on my fork I do a little nematode inspection.

BTW, that was a great bunch of young men! We had a techie, a LSU tigger, a Klempsum tigger & a danged ole Buckeye fan who will now and forever be known by his buds as "0 & 10"!

We had a great time!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 10, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I'm not crazy about AJ though some of my folks love them.
> 
> I used to like them before I cleaned one 15 years ago. Now every time I start put some on my fork I do a little nematode inspection.
> 
> ...





By the way, its 1-9. I saw it with my own eyes.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 8, 2013)

Heck of a trip!


----------

